# Stage 8: Station des Rousses to Morzine-Avoriaz - 189km



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

Stage 7 was what most of us expected: a transition to the mountains that didn't feature the main GC contenders fighting much. But what I didn't see coming was Chavanel winning the stage and ripping the maillot jaune off Cancellara. Again. That's three GC lead changes to only two riders. Fun.
And the stage involved Tommy Voekler! That camera hog melts the hearts of French housewives every time he shoots off the front to relive that yellow summer not so long ago.

Sunday it starts to get serious.They will start off with some bumps leading to a Cat4 climb. They descend, with a few jagged teeth, before hitting another Cat4. Then about 50k or so of rolling terrain leading to the first Cat1 of the day. Yeah. I said it. The FIRST Cat1 of the day. We go Cat4, Cat4, Cat1, Cat3, Cat1 summit finish. This stage might not be as sadistic as some we saw in the Giro, but it is the first "real" mountain stage of Le Tour 2010. And before a rest day, so anything can happen.

Back when he was winning consecutive tour titles, Lance wouldn't necessarily attack the day before a rest day. However, he has stated many times he finds as he ages his recovery ability is...different. With that in mind, I see the possibility of a Shack Attack. They weren't really ushing the pace on Stage 7, nor were they all together. In fact, it almost seemed as if they were taking the stage off. Astana was up front protecting Contador, who at times looked strained for some reason. Saxo Bank was a non-factor, as Fabian slipped back and Andy stuck with the GC hopefulls up front.

Stage 8 is an unknown. If Johan thinks LA needs to start making time, expect some fireworks from The Shack. Cadel Evans is second now, and we have seen Chavanel troubled a day after a hard stage. BMC might try to put the Aussie in yellow. Would be fun to see Hincapie work on the hills against LA, especially after that breakaway fiasco last year. 
And don't forget Vino. He is ahead of Conti right now. Oh, how I miss Time Bonuses. Especially on summit finishes. 

I don't think the final 3 climbs are steep enough for Conti. Something Cadel would be better at. Let's say Saxo, Shack, and BMC work together to burn Astana. So I don't even know who to pick.
Andy Schleck takes the stage and Cadel in yellow.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

Armstrong takes the stage and yellow.


----------



## 55x11 (Apr 24, 2006)

Creakyknees said:


> Armstrong takes the stage and yellow.


Contador wins the stage, Cadel takes the yellow.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Vino pops Contadors tires....

No clue, but it will be a day for the GC boys for sure!!! Very excited to see it.


----------



## ilmaestro (May 3, 2008)

Prediction: Contador takes the stage with Schleck very close behind. Schleck takes yellow. Lance loses more time to both.


----------



## muscleendurance (Jan 11, 2009)

spade2you said:


> No clue, but it will be a day for the GC boys for sure!!! Very excited to see it.


My thoughts too exactly, no way to call it, but it will be fireworks for sure, and one of the best stages of the whole tour to date and to come even, 2nd only to tourmalet stage [which might be a big hyped let down]


----------



## crashtestdummy (Apr 11, 2007)

Think someone like gerdemann gets away and gc contenders don't bring him back. Either Contador or Cadel in yellow. Think Cadel may go for it just to get the jersey for a day. Don't think Lance will try to do too much yet.


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

Again Welty, thank you for the excellent thread! I look forward to these every day.

I have no predictions other than this thread will be very large tomorrow.

That, and I will wake up at at 0415, tune into Vs, and make a pot of coffee.


----------



## Opus51569 (Jul 21, 2009)

OldEndicottHiway said:


> That, and I will wake up at at 0415, tune into Vs, and make a pot of coffee.


Ouch! And here I was bemoaning 6:15 in the midwest.

I don't know enough to offer a prediction. I would like to see Armstrong make up some time here, though. I think he needs to before the rest day. If we waits and tries to do it all in the Pyrenees, I think it will be too late.

I thought the OP's comments about Team RS were interesting. I watched the stage and honestly couldn't decide if the team was taking it easy and leaving LA to just pace the other GC boys, or whether BBox had set an initial tempo that they couldn't match. It seemed AC had 3 or 4 guys with him most of the time as opposed to 1 or 2 for LA.


----------



## zphogan (Jan 27, 2007)

My prediction:

Juaquin Rodriquez wins the stage. Lance and Contador will battle for Top GC honors followed by Basso. Schleck and Cadel will both lose over a minute.


----------



## culdeus (May 5, 2005)

Is Gesink even alive?


----------



## Sojourneyman (Jun 22, 2007)

Hesjedal in yellow. Cadel punctures.


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

this is a good prediction.



ilmaestro said:


> Prediction: Contador takes the stage with Schleck very close behind. Schleck takes yellow. Lance loses more time to both.


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

thanks. i just wish i could do what they did the last two years. that was fun...

and dont you have a dvr?




OldEndicottHiway said:


> Again Welty, thank you for the excellent thread! I look forward to these every day.
> 
> I have no predictions other than this thread will be very large tomorrow.
> 
> That, and I will wake up at at 0415, tune into Vs, and make a pot of coffee.


----------



## zosocane (Aug 29, 2004)

There are two GC guys that must be aggressive and take risks: Armstrong and Basso. They have relatively a lot of time to claw back against the true GC threats: Contador, Schleck, Evans, Menchov and probably Wiggins. If Radioshack and Liquigas sit and do nothing, the other teams are going to defend until the last few klicks and then expect an attack from Contador who likes to attack if he isn't under pressure. 

So I think the Liquigas and Radioshack guys have to make the race very difficult for the other teams with the objective of getting guys like Wiggins, Menchov and Evans to drop and testing Contador and Schleck.


----------



## bismo37 (Mar 22, 2002)

55x11 said:


> Contador wins the stage, Cadel takes the yellow.


My spidey senses tell me this^^^


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

weltyed said:


> thanks. i just wish i could do what they did the last two years. that was fun...
> 
> and dont you have a dvr?



Hey this is just as fun, and you write the reports so well. 

No, no DVR. I figure who needs to spend $6/month more when there's only a few things a year I want to DVR anyway.

Besides that I'm more of a morning person. I love getting up early to watch the Tour!


----------



## a_avery007 (Jul 1, 2008)

like that analysis above.

LA looks very comfortable right now, don't know about AS, he is still coming off knee surgery from earlier this year. Cadel will be there, as of now, Wiggo, will try to stay with them. Expect Menchov, Sastre and Contisnore to be there too.

will be very exciting to say the least.

How about Vino attacks and takes the stage and the yellow...hahaha


----------



## jd3 (Oct 8, 2004)

I don't know who to pick for tomorrow. I do think tomorrow is going to tell us a thing or two about who is going to win this tour. Just for fun I'll pick Lance.


----------



## cervelott (Mar 18, 2010)

Where the heck was the rest of Lance's team??? Never seen him ride alone as much as he already has in the first week of the tour. To me they seem pretty disorganized...any comments?


----------



## Kaleo (Jun 15, 2008)

I think we'll see how strong or vulnerable Andy is. Cadel needs George and Ballan to get a good head start. Contador follow every move, Radio Shack shreds the field and delivers Lance. Wiggins, Sastre and Basso fall the ways side.


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

cervelott said:


> Where the heck was the rest of Lance's team??? Never seen him ride alone as much as he already has in the first week of the tour. To me they seem pretty disorganized...any comments?


They were mainly resting before tomorrow, Grandpa Lance will need all the support he can get if he doesn't want to lose too much time to Schleck, Contador, Evans... today wasn't going to be all that important on the GC anyway. And Klöden bonked.


----------



## Timbuctoo (Apr 23, 2009)

RS and Liquigas to try something but they'll be brought back halfway up the final climb. Evans and Contador to battle it out for the stage win. Cadel beat Contador in one of the classics he might just do it again and get the yellow plus some time. I don't think Lance or Wiggins will be able to stay with Contador or Cadel. Andy Schleck without his bro and a recent injury, I don't know!


----------



## zosocane (Aug 29, 2004)

cervelott said:


> Where the heck was the rest of Lance's team??? Never seen him ride alone as much as he already has in the first week of the tour. To me they seem pretty disorganized...any comments?


I agree. The cobbled stage (stage 3) showed us that Bruyneel misjudged the composition of the team in selecting too many climbers (Klodi, Brajkovic, Horner, Leipheimer) and not enough Spring Classics specialists (really Rast only guy). Part of the problem is that Sebastian Rosseler -- who was having a great season -- went down about a month ago with some broken bone. He won E3 or Brabantsje Pijl (can't remember which one). The depth on Radioshack is GC guys and climbers. The Ekimovs and Hincapies are not there anymore, and they paid the price on stage 3 when Lance didn't have any teammates immediately with him when he punctured (he had to wait for Rast and Popo who were in a chase group to catch up).

Tomorrow we'll truly see how the Radio climbers do. It's really incumbent on them to set an infernal tempo on the climbs tomorrow and shred all the other GC teams.


----------



## denversean (Jun 14, 2004)

Shleck and Contador finish 1-2. Schleck takes yellow. Basso shows his Giro form and comes in 3rd. Menchov attacks and looks to create a gap, but then falls off his bike . Lance and Evans get dropped by AC/AS/IB in the final climb, but lose less then a minute.

By the way, Morzine-Avoriaz is an amazing place to vacation. We stayed there last year and did some downhill MTB'ing in between checking out a few stages of the TdF. The World Downhill Championship track is there as well.

Avoriaz from one of the hiking trails:

View attachment 205549



Morzine from a suspension bridge in the middle of town:

View attachment 205550


----------



## AJL (Jul 9, 2009)

cervelott said:


> Where the heck was the rest of Lance's team??? Never seen him ride alone as much as he already has in the first week of the tour. To me they seem pretty disorganized...any comments?


My guess, it was a bluff. Tire out Astana by pushing them to the front to show that they are "strong". Do this until they are too tired and then attempt to catch Contador out (good luck witt that).


----------



## godot (Feb 3, 2004)

I think Alphonse wins on Lance's bike, despite the weight gained during training.


----------



## Uncle Jam's Army (Aug 1, 2006)

Like the OP said, I, too, thought Contador look like he was struggling at times, like during the Criterium International earlier this year. Lance seemed like he was unaffected, but I thought his face had a pretty vacant look designed to hide the pain he surely must have been under.


----------



## stevesbike (Jun 3, 2002)

kloden and horner both reported they had bad legs today - they better find them tomorrow. Will also depend on weather forecast - last few days have been very hot and it's wearing on riders.


----------



## bismo37 (Mar 22, 2002)

Uncle Jam's Army said:


> Lance seemed like he was unaffected, but I thought his face had a pretty vacant look designed to hide the pain he surely must have been under.


Yeah, he looked to be doing okay, but then I read he was suffering from a saddle sore and had to stay out of the saddle more than he wanted to (on cyclingnews):

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/armstrong-keeps-his-cool-despite-heat-saddle-sore


----------



## cheddarlove (Oct 17, 2005)

I rarely get to see stages live due to work and I'm west coast. Today I rode but I think tomorrow I'll postpone my ride a bit and get up early (Lord not 4:15) and watch it live. 
My pick? No clue but I think Lance and Conti will duke it out and Conti will come out on top.
Unless of course Lance can charge at him with a wheel held over his head and whack him with it! I am rooting for Lance. If not him then Cadel.


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

I think Evans, isolated, will follow wheels since he's the best placed GC rider, the others need to take time on him more than he needs to take time on others. Schleck and Contador should attack, Andy not being as succesful in gaining time. Lance will be there but will lose a bit of time I think, same for Menchov. Wiggins even more. Basso needs to do something as he's already way behind, we'll see if his team can be as crushing as it was in the Giro, Kreuziger could be a good card to play too but he seems to be more of a follower than an attacker, I'm guessing he will be always there and consistant throughout the Tour but not gaining time on the top guys. I'm also curious to see how Van Den Broeck does...


----------



## vincemacmillan (Dec 1, 2009)

Radioshack has no choice but to kill it at the front for the last two climbs on this stage. Contador hangs with them and tries to go it alone at the end to take time out of LA but can't drop . . . . Jani Brajkovic!?!. Evans and Schleck also hang with Radioshack, with Evans finally getting into yellow until Tuesday when Contador takes it over for good (not my preference, but seems inevitable).


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Contador wins the stage, Cadel in yellow.


----------



## The Moontrane (Nov 28, 2005)

Wiggins shows why I picked him for the podium in Paris…or else!


----------



## dougydee (Feb 15, 2005)

I'm curious to see if Mick Rogers does anything today before the rest day. He came in with good form and suffered a puncture on stage 3? to loose some time. He said he needed to be creative to make up some time, no time like the present.


----------



## moabbiker (Sep 11, 2002)

Basso takes the stage.


----------



## albert owen (Jul 7, 2008)

A critical stage for LA. Not so important to the other serious GC contenders. 
Therefore, I expect a Shackattack from LA and Ye Oldes. If it sticks or they do damage then it's all to play for, if it doesn't they can work for the odd stage win and discuss their respective retirement plans in the bus in the evenings.


----------



## jsedlak (Jun 17, 2008)

I see a replay of last year.


----------



## boneman (Nov 26, 2001)

*Chapeau Chavanel!*

A great ride by Chavanel and Pineau. The team's getting more publicity at this point than they would have were Boonen racing. An odd one for the team's management.

I like Kreuzinger or Gesink for the victory. I think the rest of the favorites will mark each other closely unless....Armstong feels the need to make up time on Evans/Schleck/Contador, or Contador feels the need to make up time on Schleck, or Schleck feels the need to make up time on Evans. Regardless, Evans will be in yellow at the end of the day although I'm sure he would rather not defend it this early. One thing is for sure, every rider appears to be quite tired from the opening weak and depending on the temperatures, they may just try to get to the rest day and regroup.


----------



## Haridic (Jun 9, 2008)

GC stage!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Finally, im uber excited to see what the fuss is about this new and improved Lance Armstrong, Cadel's actually got a quality team, Andy is going to have to struggle without Frank, Conti's relying on *shock* Vino and a weakened squad. 
I may love this stage 

Vote's on Conti, i just can't see Andy being strong enough without Frank to be potent on this stage. Though of course Conti won't take yellow, I'd bet my left nut Cadel gets it.


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

godot said:


> I think Alphonse wins on Lance's bike, despite the weight gained during training.


I hope the French people have their soft cheeses ready, as is their custom. . .


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

BTW- I think more shadow boxing today among the GC guys, with another pretender being ousted.


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

Coolhand said:


> BTW- I think more shadow boxing today among the GC guys, with another pretender being ousted.



This. ^

I don't think we'll see LA or Contador pull out the stops today unless forced to by a Schleck or an Evans or some such.

Contador has already stated it's the Pyrenees that will decide. He's proabably right.

Should be fun to watch nonetheless. Have coffee, Le Tour, and it's a beautiful morning blah blah blah.

Enjoy the race everyone.


----------



## muscleendurance (Jan 11, 2009)

was there a big crash in the peloton early on?
soon after turned on the coverage I see the Kom from yesterday off Quickstep torn, and also evans was on the ground and cut up too, recieving treatment from the doc

what happened?


----------



## godot (Feb 3, 2004)

Coolhand said:


> BTW- I think more shadow boxing today among the GC guys, with another pretender being ousted.


Agree, but hope I'm wrong. Think there will be a couple of surges just to see if someone can get a gap, and when that doesn't work, they'll just mark each other.


----------



## Brad the Bold (Jun 8, 2010)

I love weekends like this. Nice weather at home and le Tour hits the mountains and the GC starts shaking out.

I find myself hoping for a big move by one of the big names that puts the hurt on some of the other early contenders. But I also don't want such a huge margin that it makes the rest of the tour less interesting. Too much to ask for? I hope not.

They are just hitting the feed zone as I am typing. Col de la Ramez is only 30km away. So the fireworks will start soon.

Pumped!


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

you and coolhand are probably right about shadow boxing, but I would really like to see some real riding by the GC. The reason I think LA might go today is due to the rest day tomorrow. If they do this, GC riders will react. 

I keep forgetting Contador's MO of not really gifting things, especially on a summit finish. He did work with The Brothers Schleck last year, that was mostly because he didn't have a dedicated team. 

Which brings me to another point: why do I keep thinking teams will be able to wear Conti down? He survived basically without a team last year...

well, wish I could watch it live, but we have a family ride planned today. Took the Adams Trail-a-Bike out for a shake down last night, and The Boy is looking forward to riding the Savannah. Haven't been able to since we took the training off his bike in the spring, and towing 100+ lbs of kids through that inferno is not in the cards. heck. The 15 miles on pavement last weekend wasn't the greatest for them. Mostly because the two mammoth children are packed like sardines in the chariot. 


OldEndicottHiway said:


> This. ^
> 
> I don't think we'll see LA or Contador pull out the stops today unless forced to by a Schleck or an Evans or some such.
> 
> ...


----------



## Brad the Bold (Jun 8, 2010)

Quickstep setting pace but *8* Radioshack riders up front right now. 

Attacks? Counterattacks? A hardfought draw?

This could be a great day.


----------



## jd3 (Oct 8, 2004)

muscleendurance said:


> was there a big crash in the peloton early on?
> soon after turned on the coverage I see the Kom from yesterday off Quickstep torn, and also evans was on the ground and cut up too, recieving treatment from the doc
> 
> what happened?


It was only 5 or 6 km from the start. Jerome Pineau went down. Several piled up behind. Cadel was one of them. Lance played cyclecross to get around the crash.


----------



## jd3 (Oct 8, 2004)

10 more km and things should get interesting.


----------



## muscleendurance (Jan 11, 2009)

jd3 said:


> It was only 5 or 6 km from the start. Jerome Pineau went down. Several piled up behind. Cadel was one of them. Lance played cyclecross to get around the crash.


thanks


----------



## muscleendurance (Jan 11, 2009)

man down man down..armstrong!


----------



## jd3 (Oct 8, 2004)

Lance down in a crash


----------



## jd3 (Oct 8, 2004)

Lance's elbow is bleeding and the back of his jersey is torn up. He is up and going.


----------



## muscleendurance (Jan 11, 2009)

he being paced back to the peloton about 30 sec off, BAD timimg they are approaching the criticasl part of the stage and it might be hard to get up through the peloton and up to the front of the group might be costly for him


----------



## Haridic (Jun 9, 2008)

Armstrong crashes :/

Christ, he's crashed more this year than i think he has in his entire 7 year reign as King.


----------



## Brad the Bold (Jun 8, 2010)

Why so many crashes today?

I want the climbs to affect the GC not crashes!

Allez! Allez!


----------



## jd3 (Oct 8, 2004)

4 or 5 RS members have pulled Lance back to the peloton and are now fighting to get to the front. They just hit the climb.


----------



## Opus51569 (Jul 21, 2009)

Whatever happened, it ripped the seat off his bike.


----------



## tethernaut (Dec 11, 2008)

Phil & Paul speculated that Lance's crash was caused by his seat breaking off.

Lance shouldn't have let Alphonse ride his bike.


----------



## Keski (Sep 25, 2004)

streams being shut down. anyone has a working link of english eurosport?


----------



## Keski (Sep 25, 2004)

never mind, found one...


----------



## shabbasuraj (May 14, 2005)

share?


----------



## Keski (Sep 25, 2004)

shabbasuraj said:


> share?


http://www.fromsport.com/v-0/0/148/v-14923.html


----------



## shabbasuraj (May 14, 2005)

Thank you sir.


----------



## Keski (Sep 25, 2004)

Bam.....Armstrong gone


----------



## shabbasuraj (May 14, 2005)

LA could be done.


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

shabbasuraj said:


> LA could be done.


by could you mean he is?


----------



## shabbasuraj (May 14, 2005)

LA is gapped 21 seconds, in a blink of an eye.


----------



## shabbasuraj (May 14, 2005)

Has anyone seen Menchov anywhere?


----------



## shabbasuraj (May 14, 2005)

LOL the prononciation... VEE-NOU-KUROV


----------



## shabbasuraj (May 14, 2005)

The final bump on this course will destroy the peloton.


----------



## Brad the Bold (Jun 8, 2010)

Lance is toast!


----------



## shabbasuraj (May 14, 2005)

Wild boar!


----------



## Keski (Sep 25, 2004)

Wild Boar!


----------



## shabbasuraj (May 14, 2005)

Some GC contenders better attack today... anyone please.


----------



## shabbasuraj (May 14, 2005)

When the Astana team is referred to as "The Astanas (plural)" it always makes me laugh


----------



## Snakebit (Mar 18, 2002)

Brad the Bold said:


> Lance is toast!


World champions always seem to stay one fight too many.


----------



## gs15step (Mar 4, 2010)

Wild boar to take the stage


----------



## Brad the Bold (Jun 8, 2010)

shabbasuraj said:


> Some GC contenders better attack today... anyone please.


Contador, Wiggens Evans and Schleck seem to have it together so far.

Who will go on the last climb? Allez! Allez!


----------



## Keski (Sep 25, 2004)

I think i saw Hesjedal in that lead group too....awesome if it was him


----------



## gs15step (Mar 4, 2010)

Wiggo looks nice and calm, and it was Sky that put the pressure on LA forcing him off the back...


----------



## neilg1 (Sep 23, 2009)

Go Hesjedal!!

Lance should stop relying on that Bontrager ****....


----------



## shabbasuraj (May 14, 2005)

Brad the Bold said:


> Contador, Wiggens Evans and Schleck seem to have it together so far.
> 
> Who will go on the last climb? Allez! Allez!


Conty surely knows now about LA's form... so maybe he will capitalize...

VENGA VENGA VENGA


----------



## gs15step (Mar 4, 2010)

Vino!


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

shabbasuraj said:


> Conty surely knows now about LA's form... so maybe he will capitalize...
> 
> VENGA VENGA VENGA


why? armstrong is not the one to worry about and has not been since stage 3.


----------



## shabbasuraj (May 14, 2005)

Psychological reasons?


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

shabbasuraj said:


> Psychological reasons?


eh? contador has shown again and again he is better.


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

Oh gawd I have to cover my eyes. It's a blood bath. LA is getting his @ss handed back to him! Ouch!

I bet the French are really throwing soft cheeses now.


----------



## Keski (Sep 25, 2004)

dang stream down


----------



## Jason1500 (Apr 1, 2008)

Is Lance chances of winning the GC completely gone or is it still too early in the race?


----------



## Cpk (Aug 1, 2009)

unbelievable


----------



## awc5004 (Jul 19, 2009)

Jason1500 said:


> Is Lance chances of winning the GC completely gone or is it still too early in the race?


They seem to be pretty shot.


----------



## shabbasuraj (May 14, 2005)

Nothing is definite. That is why they race.


----------



## shabbasuraj (May 14, 2005)

I am still looking for Menchy.... seems to be under the radar everytime...


----------



## Snakebit (Mar 18, 2002)

Jason1500 said:


> Is Lance chances of winning the GC completely gone or is it still too early in the race?


Where would he make up this kind of time? Somebody besides LA would have to start falling down for him to have a realistic chance at the podium.


----------



## shabbasuraj (May 14, 2005)

awc5004 said:


> They seem to be pretty shot.


Most would say yes, as one disastrous stage can end a GC contenders hope.


----------



## Jason1500 (Apr 1, 2008)

Wow Lance gets tangled up again!! This is just not his week. Hopefully he can help Levi win the GC and maybe he can pick of a stage win before the end of the Tour to go out on a high note. I can't believe the amount of bad luck Lance is having and to think he never crashed during is 7 yr reign.


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

Snakebit said:


> Where would he make up this kind of time? Somebody besides LA would have to start falling down for him to have a realistic chance at the podium.


even top 10 is getting out of reach soon. Since he will be Leipheimers b!tch now  
(at least he should be).


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

Jason1500 said:


> and to think he never crashed during is 7 yr reign.


that is simply pure bollocks.


----------



## shabbasuraj (May 14, 2005)

They are at the feet of the last bump. SOMEONE ATTACK!


----------



## alexb618 (Aug 24, 2006)

Jason1500 said:


> Is Lance chances of winning the GC completely gone or is it still too early in the race?


floyd lost a lot of time a few tours ago and staged a comeback 1.0 the next day, maybe lance will stage comeback 3.0 tomorrow after a glass of whiskey tonight

live STRONG


----------



## louise (May 24, 2010)

shabbasuraj said:


> I am still looking for Menchy.... seems to be under the radar everytime...



He's in the group with Sastre and Evans.


----------



## shabbasuraj (May 14, 2005)

Scenery is crazy. The finish to the tops always look so close when you are at the bottom.


----------



## LWP (Jun 6, 2006)

Kinda sad. I didn't really expect Lance to win but I hate to see it coming down to bad luck instead of just not winning the fight. Luck's part of the game though...


----------



## shabbasuraj (May 14, 2005)

louise said:


> He's in the group with Sastre and Evans.


Thanks, I know he is there, but just can't 'see' him, might be a good thing...?


----------



## shabbasuraj (May 14, 2005)

Escapees will be caught.... I think..


----------



## shabbasuraj (May 14, 2005)

Astanas (lol) are drilling it down....


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

Was hoping for a better fight. This will make interesting Tour history for certain! 




Bad day. Bad day. Bad, bad day.


----------



## S_Top_Sign (Dec 9, 2009)

Basso and Evans are looking impressive today.

Can't imagine the Radioshack team is going to spend much more on LA's tour hopes.


----------



## shabbasuraj (May 14, 2005)

Conty also looks solid (as expected)


----------



## Snakebit (Mar 18, 2002)

den bakker said:


> even top 10 is getting out of reach soon. Since he will be Leipheimers b!tch now
> (at least he should be).


That's what I figured too. Probably too much ego for that though.


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

Snakebit said:


> That's what I figured too. Probably too much ego for that though.


probably. And probably Lemond will be right (he won't finish)


----------



## neilg1 (Sep 23, 2009)

Schleck doesn't even look bothered at all yet.


----------



## shabbasuraj (May 14, 2005)

The GC group is flying...


----------



## Snakebit (Mar 18, 2002)

den bakker said:


> probably. And probably Lemond will be right (he won't finish)


I would rather he went out as a super domestique and did what he could to help the team but I wouldn't be surprised if he drops out. 

6 minute gap, shoot.


----------



## slowdave (Nov 29, 2005)

pop wiggans


----------



## shabbasuraj (May 14, 2005)

Novarro is CRUSHING it...


----------



## gs15step (Mar 4, 2010)

Wiggo's off the back...


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

Snakebit said:


> 6 minute gap, shoot.


has to be updated by a minute every 5 right now.....
poor brajkovic.


----------



## neilg1 (Sep 23, 2009)

An objective viewer would admit Lance should have been riding for Levi from the get-go.


----------



## Jason1500 (Apr 1, 2008)

Unless Armstrong is truly injured I don't think he will drop out, after all Team RadioShack is his team (he co-owns it) so if he can't win he is going to do his best to help get Levi on the podium.


----------



## Snakebit (Mar 18, 2002)

Go Andy


----------



## S_Top_Sign (Dec 9, 2009)

Best victory salute ever! Hahaha, Andy looked like a kid who won a carnival prize. Double fist pumps for the win!


----------



## rubbersoul (Mar 1, 2010)

The SHACK has CRACKED.
________
LIVE SEX WEBSHOWS


----------



## rubbersoul (Mar 1, 2010)

Shleck is da bomb!
________
WELLBUTRIN LAWSUIT INFO


----------



## jd3 (Oct 8, 2004)

ANDY!!! This stage did give us answers. Andy can go. Lance is out of it. Levi looked strong. Cadel and Basso look good but don't seem to have a explosive acceleration. What it didn't tell us is could Conti not go with Andy or did he not want to.


----------



## neilg1 (Sep 23, 2009)

Amazing ride by Andy. Well deserved. Would love to see him win the whole thing.


----------



## Len J (Jan 28, 2004)

Lady luck caught back up to LA. Too bad. It will be interesting to see if he abandons now. 

Did contador not chase Andy because he couldn't or choose not to......?

Evans could not follow the accelerations, bad sign long term.

Interesting day

Len


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

Contador doesn't wanted to attack, because he doesn't want to defend the Jersery for 2 weeks. Surely he is reserving the hammer for the Pirenees.


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

Coolio was right, shadow boxing all the way up the last 1.5K. A bit hilarious to watch!

How about that Andy???  

I feel for the guy working for Contador all day...that guy left it all out there on the pavement.

Fun. 

Bad, bad day for LA.


----------



## jd3 (Oct 8, 2004)

Jani is doing a good job of keeping Lance company. Will he now be put with Levi? It will be interesting to see how he can climb.


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

Len J said:


> Lady luck caught back up to LA. Too bad. *It will be interesting to see if he abandons now. *
> Did contador not chase Andy because he couldn't or choose not to......?
> 
> Evans could not follow the accelerations, bad sign long term.
> ...



If he is not seriously injured, he _should_ (if he's got any character) ride for Levi. Levi deserves it.

Dunno about Contador, looks like he tried but couldn't go. I hope now since LA is out, it's a neck and neck duel between he and Andy. Those two are fun to watch.


----------



## jd3 (Oct 8, 2004)

Salsa_Lover said:


> Contador doesn't wanted to attack, because he doesn't want to defend the Jersery for 2 weeks. Surely he is reserving the hammer for the Pirenees.


If Conti had gone with Andy he would not have taken Yellow. Cadel was still going to be in yellow. Conti lost time to Andy. That was not good for him.


----------



## shabbasuraj (May 14, 2005)

Conty tried and in fact did lift off the pace...due to the fact that Andy just jetted off. =


----------



## jd3 (Oct 8, 2004)

From Cyclingnews.com
Provisional General classification after stage 8

1 Cadel Evans (Aus) BMC Racing Team 37:57:09
2 Andy Schleck (Lux) Team Saxo Bank 0:00:20
3 Alberto Contador Velasco (Spa) Astana 0:01:01
4 Jurgen Van Den Broeck (Bel) Omega Pharma-Lotto 0:01:03
5 Denis Menchov (Rus) Rabobank 0:01:10
6 Ryder Hesjedal (Can) Garmin - Transitions 0:01:11
7 Roman Kreuziger (Cze) Liquigas-Doimo 0:01:45
8 Levi Leipheimer (USA) Team Radioshack 0:02:14
9 Samuel Sánchez Gonzalez (Spa) Euskaltel - Euskadi 0:02:15
10 Michael Rogers (Aus) Team HTC - Columbia 0:02:31


----------



## rubbersoul (Mar 1, 2010)

To quote the late Layne Staley, "yeah".
________
BarbiDollxx


----------



## LWP (Jun 6, 2006)

Len J said:


> Lady luck caught back up to LA. Too bad. It will be interesting to see if he abandons now.


I'm going to put myself out there for some potential "told you so" (_not from you Len, from the people just waiting to pounce on this sort of thing_) and say that he won't abandon. He's still the heart of his team even if he's no longer the engine and I don't think "when things go wrong, just quit" is the message the carrier of the Livestrong banner wants to put out. If ego makes him stop, I'll have to rethink my opinion of the man... but I don't expect that to happen.


----------



## erol/frost (May 30, 2004)

AC actually gritted his teeth during the final km so I guess he really was in a bit of trouble.


----------



## Len J (Jan 28, 2004)

OldEndicottHiway said:


> If he is not seriously injured, he _should_ (if he's got any character) ride for Levi. Levi deserves it.
> 
> Dunno about Contador, looks like he tried but couldn't go. I hope now since LA is out, it's a neck and neck duel between he and Andy. Those two are fun to watch.


No matter why he abandons, (if he does) it will because of injury.  :idea: 

Lots of racing left for the rest. Bad legs one day doesn't mean bad days e every day. 

Len


----------



## albert owen (Jul 7, 2008)

LA actually gave up - the stuffing was knocked out of him and he looked like he wanted his Mummy. Has he the character to stay in till the end? Let's hope so for all his devoted fans.

Schleck is not a rider who I like, but today he was very strong and earned full marks for a great win. I think that Contador didn't want to try and beat him today, just in case he lost. AC hasn't looked invinsible this year and winning will not be a cakewalk.

Evans looks OK. Menchov the same. LL rode very well.

Wiggins - as I expected has't quite got what it takes.

As a Team, Radio Shack were destroyed by Astana - poetic justice after stealing Astana's riders.


----------



## Maximus_XXIV (Nov 10, 2008)

LWP said:


> I'm going to put myself out there for some potential "told you so" (_not from you Len, from the people just waiting to pounce on this sort of thing_) and say that he won't abandon. He's still the heart of his team even if he's no longer the engine and I don't think "when things go wrong, just quit" is the message the carrier of the Livestrong banner wants to put out. If ego makes him stop, I'll have to rethink my opinion of the man... but I don't expect that to happen.


Excellent points.


----------



## zosocane (Aug 29, 2004)

neilg1 said:


> An objective viewer would admit Lance should have been riding for Levi from the get-go.


 :idea: 


Objective viewers in May watched Levi finished 3rd in the TOC to Mick Rogers and Dave Z -- and TOC was Levi's key objective of the season. Objective viewers in June watched Lance finish 3rd in Tour of Lux and 2nd in Tour de Suisse. Objective viewers in FORESIGHT would conclude Levi should be riding for Lance from the start -- Lance's TdF prologue and Stage 3 performances confirmed that. Now that Lance's GC chances are up in smoke because of crashes/bad legs whatever, of course Levi is now the protected rider for TRS. But, please, no Monday-morning quarterbacking.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

OldEndicottHiway said:


> Coolio was right, shadow boxing all the way up the last 1.5K. A bit hilarious to watch!
> 
> How about that Andy???
> 
> ...


Yes, I was rooting for him, to reach the top and take the stage.... he finished not too way back though.


----------



## jd3 (Oct 8, 2004)

Lance said he was shot from catching back up after the crash just as they hit the climb.


----------



## zosocane (Aug 29, 2004)

albert owen said:


> poetic justice after stealing Astana's riders.


Stealing riders? No, Tailwind Sports (the company that manages the TRS team) offered the best 2009 Astana riders contracts and stability. Remember, Astana was a team that didn't pay wages on a timely basis last year. If you're a domestique like Kazakh like Dimitri Muravyev and you have a family and need to pay bills, etc., do you stick with a team that wasn't paying you or join a new team with new, credible sponsors and stable management?

Please, let's not distort facts here.


----------



## Opus51569 (Jul 21, 2009)

Man, that is no way to end a shot at your last tour. Getting beat by a better rider is one thing, but it's a shame it has to end like this.


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

Len J said:


> *No matter why he abandons, (if he does) it will because of injury.  :idea: *
> 
> Lots of racing left for the rest. Bad legs one day doesn't mean bad days e every day.
> 
> Len



Ooohhh. Way to hit me where it hurts.  Gawd. Kick a girl when she's down, eh?

Bad day. Bad day. Very bad day.


----------



## zosocane (Aug 29, 2004)

jd3 said:


> Lance said he was shot from catching back up after the crash just as they hit the climb.


He had holes all over the back of his jersey. It was a nasty crash, and at speed hitting a roundabout. You don't recover from that and slither back up to the leaders. He knew it was game over when he went down like that.


----------



## RipTide (May 4, 2007)

albert owen said:


> LA actually gave up - the stuffing was knocked out of him and he looked like he wanted his Mummy. Has he the character to stay in till the end? Let's hope so for all his devoted fans.


Of course he backed off. What's the difference between being 5 minutes down and 10 minutes down? I'm also glad he didn't use up Jani. Levi will need him eventually, even though I don't think he ultimately has a chance for the podium. 

There is no way LA drops out - it wouldn't be good publicity for Livestrong.


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

Opus51569 said:


> Man, that is no way to end a shot at your last tour. Getting beat by a better rider is one thing, but it's a shame it has to end like this.



Here here.

I'm going to drink. 

Bad day. Bad, bad, bad...day.


----------



## zosocane (Aug 29, 2004)

Opus51569 said:


> Man, that is no way to end a shot at your last tour. Getting beat by a better rider is one thing, but it's a shame it has to end like this.


Why is it a shame to end like this? The guy's license says racing age 39. His prologue was top 5 -- top 5! -- (he did better than 190 or so other riders) and he rode a brilliant stage 3 on the cobbles despite a puncture and not having any teammates when he punctured to swap out his front wheel (remember he had to wait for Rast and Popo to reach him). 

He crashed today, but that doesn't mean he can't work for Levi to a podium spot or even gun for a stage win. He will hold his head up and ride the next 2 weeks like a champion.


----------



## viciouscycle (Aug 22, 2009)

It seems like this tour is as much about the crashes as the riding, Mad Max on bicycles.   

It will be interesting to see if LA shows up on the line tomorrow, he is a walking bruise from all his contact with the pavement this year.


And WAY TO GO Schleck!!!


----------



## albert owen (Jul 7, 2008)

fornaca68 said:


> or join a new team with new, credible sponsors and stable management?
> .


and the life expectancy of a Mayfly.


----------



## zosocane (Aug 29, 2004)

albert owen said:


> and the life expectancy of a Mayfly.


So what you're really saying is if you earned your salary in 2009 as an Astana domestique -- let's say you were Sergio Paulinho -- and you didn't get paid for much of 2009, then in anticipation of the 2010 season, you got a contract offer from TRS and Astana (which was the case with Sergio), you would have taken the Astana contract? Oh, okay. Makes sense to me.


----------



## RRRoubaix (Aug 27, 2008)

Probably not good for Cadel to get the jersey so early. I don't know that BMC can hold it for very long- although at least he has a stronger team helping than he did in the Giro...


----------



## BuenosAires (Apr 3, 2004)

viciouscycle said:


> It seems like this tour is as much about the crashes as the riding, Mad Max on bicycles.
> 
> It will be interesting to see if LA shows up on the line tomorrow, he is a walking bruise from all his contact with the pavement this year.
> 
> ...


My guess is he doesn't show up tomorrow. Especially being a rest day and all.


----------



## zosocane (Aug 29, 2004)

RRRoubaix said:


> Probably not good for Cadel to get the jersey so early. I don't know that BMC can hold it for very long- although at least he has a stronger team helping than he did in the Giro...


It is EXTREMELY GOOD for an upstart team like BMC to get the yellow jersey. BMC owner Andy Rhis is doing cartwheels right now. Cadel is earning his paycheck.


----------



## LesDiablesRouges (Jul 17, 2009)

Evans could podium but he looks like he'll crack. 

It's Contador, Schleck, Van Den Broeck for the podium order yet to be determined.


----------



## albert owen (Jul 7, 2008)

What I am saying is that Shack (Astana Old Boys) were stuffed today Astana. As far as I am aware Astana are paying their riders and will continue to exist for a while. The Shack, born out of a cynical opportunistic manouvre by LA and JB, will be gone before you know it leaving quite a few folks unemployed..


----------



## Swish (Jul 31, 2004)

Good win by Andy, Sammy Sanchez usually is the most explosive finisher.

As dutchman I'd like to stress Gesink's excellent performance.


----------



## a_avery007 (Jul 1, 2008)

great stage today..

as Bonn Scott would say "sometimes you lose sometimes you win!"

Shack will re-group and ride for Levi.

Saxo, Liqui, Astana, Omega, Giant, Cervelo, all well positioned for a shot at the podium. going to be a great tour!


----------



## muscleendurance (Jan 11, 2009)

Hamilton stayed in and rode the tour with a broken collar bone ffs, if Armstrong gives up he will NEVER live it down.

he wont give up, but he wont be going to pergatory to keep it going either
at best I thought based on last years result he might do top ten or better
at no point did I ever think he was going win the thing, I just never discounted it thats all  -the man of before you could NEVER discount, but thats the thing he is not the same, he is 5 years+ older and more nervous/anxious than he ever was before that, and he always has been


----------



## Kaleo (Jun 15, 2008)

I got into the race a bit late, so I missed the crash, but I am going to assume it was pretty bad and obviously had a very negative impact on him. I can't imagine him loosing that kind of time to so many...


----------



## 95zpro (Mar 28, 2010)

Very good stage, although I feel for LA having a string of bad luck. Besides the one crash going through the roundabout the other two were just bad circumstances! I think it will be very interesting to see how stage 9 goes on Tuesday!
Was Contador playing possum with Schleck? Will Cadel be able to hang on to the yellow after this stage (doubtful)? How will the Shack fair and how well will they rally around Levi now that Lance doesn't have a chance? Will Lance show up at the starting line on Tuesday? 
Lots of questions that will be answered on Tuesday!


----------



## KenS (Jan 28, 2004)

*Sometimes you're the nail*

LA is too proud and too smart (as a team co-owner and a money-making "celebrity") to walk away from the Tour.

Here is my prediction. It all depends on how LL does. If LL stays at the top then LA works for him. If LL begins to falter then LA will go stage-hunting. He is far enough behind that the peloton may let him go in an escape.


----------



## ilmaestro (May 3, 2008)

Go Andy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## zosocane (Aug 29, 2004)

albert owen said:


> What I am saying is that Shack (Astana Old Boys) were stuffed today Astana. As far as I am aware Astana are paying their riders and will continue to exist for a while. The Shack, born out of a cynical opportunistic manouvre by LA and JB, will be gone before you know it leaving quite a few folks unemployed..


Actually, what you said is that TRS was "stealing" Astana's riders -- no such thing happened. 

Ahh, so you are a LA/JB hater, as suspected. Radioshack has committed to a multi-year sponsorship so they're not disappearing any time soon. Trek-Livestrong is serving as the "farm team" for TRS. Remember that Taylor Phinney joins the team very soon, and expect to see more young rising American stars on the team.


----------



## Hairy Palms (Feb 8, 2010)

Would show a lot of class if he stuck it out and worked for Levi. With Levi being in 8th and climbing very well he could have a shot. 

Best part so far me was when AC couldn't answer Andy's break. I really think he can win this, even without Frank.


----------



## carbonLORD (Aug 2, 2004)

albert owen said:


> LA actually gave up - the stuffing was knocked out of him and he looked like he wanted his Mummy. Has he the character to stay in till the end? Let's hope so for all his devoted fans.
> 
> Schleck is not a rider who I like, but today he was very strong and earned full marks for a great win. I think that Contador didn't want to try and beat him today, just in case he lost. AC hasn't looked invinsible this year and winning will not be a cakewalk.
> 
> ...


Your "invinsible" is showing.


----------



## ghost6 (Sep 4, 2009)

Yes, GO ANDY!! His win was entertaining. Way to drop Fingerbang.


----------



## Keski (Sep 25, 2004)




----------



## jan_nikolajsen (Dec 25, 2009)

Navarro looked gnarly, top points for doing that pull. Amazing.

Then Schleck - to me he clearly beat a fighting Contador. Both sucked wheel to the same extent, nothing wrong with that. 

Go Andy!!


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*too vague*



albert owen said:


> and the life expectancy of a Mayfly.


what kind of Mayfly? Ephemerella? Baetis? Pseudocloeon? Drunella? Hexagenia? Attenella?


----------



## tkavan01 (Jun 24, 2004)

what are the odds of radio shack making tactical moves that favor andy to win yellow?


----------



## Len J (Jan 28, 2004)

I really hope LA turns himself inside out for Levi and then takes a flier in the Pyrenees for a stage win. It would be a fitting way to end his career. Like him peronally or not, he has been a he'll of a rider. 

I'd be standing up and cheering if he had a chance at one more stage win. 

Len


----------



## nate (Jun 20, 2004)

neilg1 said:


> Schleck doesn't even look bothered at all yet.


And never did. What a ride by Schleck! 

Contador definitely looked like he was struggling by the time Schleck attacked.

Navarro had a great ride. He got rid of all the pretenders. That last group behind him was the cream of the crop.

Liquigas looks good, keeping two riders in the final group just like they did in the Giro.

Edited: Added Navarro praise


----------



## nate (Jun 20, 2004)

jd3 said:


> ANDY!!! This stage did give us answers. Andy can go. Lance is out of it. Levi looked strong. Cadel and Basso look good but don't seem to have a explosive acceleration. What it didn't tell us is could Conti not go with Andy or did he not want to.


It probably won't matter whether Contador couldn't go or decided it wasn't worth it. I think he decided quickly not to kill himself over a few seconds, but surely he would like to be closer.

I think Contador will definitely get back time on a mountain stage plus he has the time trial advantage. If there is no road carnage for Contador, I expect him to pull out the GC and Schleck second.

I don't think there is any way Evans can beat either one of them, but we'll see.


----------



## godot (Feb 3, 2004)

Navarro was unreal today, what an amazing ride - is he related to the guitarist from Jane's Addiction?  Memories of some of the amazing efforts Heras put in for Lance.

So happy that Andy got a stage win, great ride.


----------



## pretender (Sep 18, 2007)

Sometimes I surprise even myself:
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showpost.php?p=2559292&postcount=15


----------



## moabbiker (Sep 11, 2002)

Appears that Contador didn't want to waste energy on a stage win. That wasn't his goal. Plus, Sammy Sanchez was the top sprinter in the group so Contador didn't want to mess with that. Good to see Schleck take the win though.


----------



## AJL (Jul 9, 2009)

pretender said:


> Sometimes I surprise even myself:
> http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showpost.php?p=2559292&postcount=15


Yes, you are a legend in your own mind :wink:


----------



## AJL (Jul 9, 2009)

Hmm, after the Schleck attack, Contador went back to riding wheels - maybe there is a ***** in his armor this year.


----------



## nims (Jul 7, 2009)

moabbiker said:


> Appears that Contador didn't want to waste energy on a stage win. That wasn't his goal. Plus, Sammy Sanchez was the top sprinter in the group so Contador didn't want to mess with that. Good to see Schleck take the win though.



Just saw this: http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/contador-satisfied-with-first-mountain-stage

Contador claims he was winded on the last climb and didn't want to follow schleck. 

I know on who my money is going to go now. Andy's going to take it. The Pyrenees are going to be nice to watch. But the length of the ride in the Pyrenees favors him I think. Even without his bro. He can just do what he did today. Use Contador as his new Frank ;p 

Wonder how much today affected Astana. They all looked pretty tired at the end. Saxo seemed to have taken the easy ride up.


----------



## moabbiker (Sep 11, 2002)

nims said:


> Wonder how much today affected Astana. They all looked pretty tired at the end. Saxo seemed to have taken the easy ride up.


How is it Saxo took the easy ride up when Andy was completed isolated? This does not bode well for him. Even for someone like Cadel who is used to being up there isolated, it's very disturbing and difficult both physically and mentally. 

Team support wise, Astana is very dangerous and Liquigas is as well, though Basso's fatigue from the Giro still makes him a questionable threat. Even Rabo is looking very good with Menchov and Gesink making it to the end.


----------



## ghost6 (Sep 4, 2009)

moabbiker said:


> Appears that Contador didn't want to waste energy on a stage win. That wasn't his goal. Plus, Sammy Sanchez was the top sprinter in the group so Contador didn't want to mess with that. Good to see Schleck take the win though.


Check out the posted video at 6:00. Contador tried to chase Schleck. I'm not so sure that AC didn't want to waste energy.


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

Len J said:


> I really hope LA turns himself inside out for Levi and then takes a flier in the Pyrenees for a stage win. It would be a fitting way to end his career. Like him peronally or not, he has been a he'll of a rider.
> I'd be standing up and cheering if he had a chance at one more stage win.
> 
> Len



This is what makes you, you.

People who actively wish ill on people they dislike even if there is fair reason to, and can't hope the best will eventually come out in them despite their shortcomings... I feel _sorry_ for those people. I really do. 

I really hope LA turns himself iniside out for Levi too.


----------



## nims (Jul 7, 2009)

moabbiker said:


> How is it Saxo took the easy ride up when Andy was completed isolated? This does not bode well for him. Even for someone like Cadel who is used to being up there isolated, it's very disturbing and difficult both physically and mentally.
> 
> Team support wise, Astana is very dangerous and Liquigas is as well, though Basso's fatigue from the Giro still makes him a questionable threat. Even Rabo is looking very good with Menchov and Gesink making it to the end.



I dunno, the saxo guys are definitively not climbers (frank would have been there to help but that's life) as far as I can tell, they was no point in killing themselves since astana was doing all the work. I don't think anyone was predicting how much Astana was going to killed themselves for time today. On the last climb it there was only one teammate left with contador. 

I might be completely off (no racer myself.)


----------



## godot (Feb 3, 2004)

OldEndicottHiway said:


> People who actively wish ill on people they dislike even if there is fair reason to, and can't hope the best will eventually come out in them despite their shortcomings... I feel _sorry_ for those people. I really do.


I completely agree with you, yet can't help but wonder how many over-zealous Lance fans on RBR would be dancing a jig if what happened to Lance today happened to any of the other GC contenders that were a threat to Lance.


----------



## chasea (Feb 7, 2009)

I for one am glad to see Cadel as the highest placed GC rider. He had a terrible team and a terrible year last year. He won the world champion's stripes and has honored them. He's got the yellow now and doesn't need to attack Cadel can match wheels and still come out a winner. However, it would seem like either Schleck or Contador would attack Cadel and, as soon as he matches wheels, the other would counter with another attack and drop him. It may be to Cadel's benefit to ride his own race in the coming week and and forfeit a little- and I mean A LITTLE- time in exchange for reduced effort in not having to defend yellow. Then the new Cadel (the one that attacks) can try to make a move a little later on. Then again, Contador usually only gets dropped once per grand tour (if at all) and we just saw that happen today. Very interesting race so far. I'm excited.


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

godot said:


> I completely agree with you, *yet can't help but wonder how many over-zealous Lance fans on RBR would be dancing a jig if what happened to Lance today happened to any of the other GC contenders that were a threat to Lance*.



There's dancing a "ha ha take _that_" kind of jig in the name of sport, but then... there's _another_ kind of jig... 

Most of the posts from Lance haters/bashers I've seen from people today, have remained civil and/or kept their mouths shut. Only one or two posts have I seen where they're dancing on the guy's grave. Yuck.

If LA goes down in flames (in more ways than one that I won't mention lest I get spanked for mentioning the "D" word outside of that other forum), there will be some people happy if his life and his family's life is ruined. If it happens, I'd rather see something good come out of it for the sport, and for LA to come out of it a better person.


----------



## pretender (Sep 18, 2007)

OldEndicottHiway said:


> If LA goes down in flames (in more ways than one that I won't mention lest I get spanked for mentioning the "D" word outside of that other forum), there will be some people happy if his life and his family's life is ruined.


Lance already ruined his family's life.


----------



## kokothemonkey (Jul 7, 2004)

I might be full of it, but I think LA still has a chance to get third. It depends on who it is, but if he makes his primary goal to isolate whoever is looking like third spot on the podium from this point forward I think it's possible. I guess it's all going to depend on his attitude and team directives on how much he has to work for Levi.


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

pretender said:


> Lance already ruined his family's life.



That, is very true. 

Sad, but true.


----------



## godot (Feb 3, 2004)

pretender said:


> Lance already ruined his family's life.


I think I got the gist of OEH's post, but you just drove it home. Thanks


----------



## AJL (Jul 9, 2009)

nims said:


> Just saw this: http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/contador-satisfied-with-first-mountain-stage
> 
> Contador claims he was winded on the last climb and didn't want to follow schleck.
> 
> ...


Bingo! The denial tells the story.


----------



## vandalbob (Dec 13, 2001)

kokothemonkey said:


> I might be full of it, but I think LA still has a chance to get third. It depends on who it is, but if he makes his primary goal to isolate whoever is looking like third spot on the podium from this point forward I think it's possible. I guess it's all going to depend on his attitude and team directives on how much he has to work for Levi.


I think Lance is a realist and an opportunist. If Levi is stronger and has the best chance then Lance will support. If Levi falters and Lance is riding well WITH the chance to move up, even on the podium, then he'll take the opportunity. Personally I think he's mentally done, the morale is shot (today was just brutal...a final nail in a real tough luck week), and he's banged up. A fighter still, but his outside chances are waaaaay outside. Too many strong contenders that are many minutes ahead.


----------



## M-theory (Jul 16, 2009)

kokothemonkey said:


> I might be full of it, but I think LA still has a chance to get third. It depends on who it is, but if he makes his primary goal to isolate whoever is looking like third spot on the podium from this point forward I think it's possible. I guess it's all going to depend on his attitude and team directives on how much he has to work for Levi.



I know the general consensus is for Lance to ride for Levi...but if I were Lance I wouldn't do it. Lance showed heroism today just getting up time and again and finishing the stage. LA is still the star of the team, the whole reason the Shack team came into existence. To throw in the towel and ride domestique for the most boring cyclist in the world doesn't seem like fitting last tour for a 7 time champion. If he couldn't suppport Contador last year, a guy Armstrong now acknowledges as the most talented ever, I don't want to seem him turn tail and support a 2nd rate guy like Levi.

I want to see Lance either fight for himself or leave the tour. If he can stay with the leaders on every stage, and gain some time on the TT's, perhaps he would have a shot at a top ten finish. That would be a decent result for a ex-champion who's about to retire...and it would be a lot more interesting than watching the most competitive guy in cycling suddenly become a nursemaid to a relative nobody.


----------



## denversean (Jun 14, 2004)

I think he'll play the ultimate teammate for Levi now and just hope to pull a stage win. Armstrong has had a phenomenal career, but I expected him to finish near or just outside the top 10 for GC simply because there are so many good young riders now. I'm very happy about what Lance has done for cycling in the US. We have more bike lanes, more riders, more visibility. You could argue that he's indirectly responsible for the existence of the Tour of California.

I'm rooting for Schleck to win it all too, but he'll need several minutes on Contador and Evans to pad his lackluster time trialing. Remember Lance wouldn't have sniffed the podium last year if the Schlecks didn't turn in such bad TT's at Annecy. Andy will put time in on Evans in the Pyranees for sure... no so sure about Contador.


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

M-theory said:


> . *To throw in the towel and ride domestique for the most boring cyclist in the world doesn't seem like fitting last tour for a 7 time champion. If he couldn't suppport Contador last year, a guy Armstrong now acknowledges as the most talented ever, I don't want to seem him turn tail and support a 2nd rate guy like Levi.
> I want to see Lance either fight for himself or leave the tour. * .


For the last couple of years I've been one of the more "vocal" LA (the bike racer) supporters here.

But I have to respectfully disagree with you.

If he pooped on Cont (and we don't know the entire story, but by all we see and know it's not a difficult logical leap to make) it was the wrong thing to do. 

He has a chance to do the right thing by Levi. He can't change what he's done in the past, but he can make the right choices in the future. 

For all the years of fantastic TdF's we watched him through, it'd be great to see him lay it all on the line for someone else. I'd fall of my couch. 

We'll see.

And PS, Levi a "second rate rider"? One of the top handful in the world is second rate, eh? Sheesh! You're tough crowd.


----------



## BuenosAires (Apr 3, 2004)

M-theory said:


> I know the general consensus is for Lance to ride for Levi...but if I were Lance I wouldn't do it. Lance showed heroism today just getting up time and again and finishing the stage. LA is still the star of the team, the whole reason the Shack team came into existence. To throw in the towel and ride domestique for the most boring cyclist in the world doesn't seem like fitting last tour for a 7 time champion. If he couldn't suppport Contador last year, a guy Armstrong now acknowledges as the most talented ever, I don't want to seem him turn tail and support a 2nd rate guy like Levi.
> 
> I want to see Lance either fight for himself or leave the tour. If he can stay with the leaders on every stage, and gain some time on the TT's, perhaps he would have a shot at a top ten finish. That would be a decent result for a ex-champion who's about to retire...and it would be a lot more interesting than watching the most competitive guy in cycling suddenly become a nursemaid to a relative nobody.


A little harsh towards Levi, but i agree with your main point, providing that Lance is the strongest on the team (which i still think he is), but if he just doesn't have it, he has to ride for the team and maybe a stage win.


----------



## bismo37 (Mar 22, 2002)

BuenosAires said:


> A little harsh towards Levi, but i agree with your main point, providing that Lance is the strongest on the team (which i still think he is), but if he just doesn't have it, he has to ride for the team and maybe a stage win.


I really like Levi, but I have to agree that the RS team's best move is to let Lance attempt some stage wins rather than support Levi in a losing effort. Let the rest of the team support Levi. I seriously doubt Levi would ever attack the likes of Contador, Schleck and Evans. He doesn't have the killer instinct for these grand tours. He'll hang in the group as best he can, not mix it up and then get dropped when the poop hits the fan. 

Armstrong has the right punchy attitude for a stage win. They should set the old dog loose in the woods and see what he can flush out.


----------



## Snakebit (Mar 18, 2002)

OldEndicottHiway said:


> For the last couple of years I've been one of the more "vocal" LA (the bike racer) supporters here.
> 
> But I have to respectfully disagree with you.
> 
> ...


I'm a Lance fan as well, well, LeMond first and then Lance and I think Lance will acknowledge his Tour is in the crapper. The team will probably try to put Levi in the best finish possible but I don't look for all that much from him. The MT stages, the real ones, are still to come and Lance may well finish better than Levi by the end. Let's see how he does if he stays shiny side up a whole stage. Levi will be Levi.


----------



## Haridic (Jun 9, 2008)

....And i keep my left nut!!

Cadel didn't seem so stoked to be wearing that yellow jersey


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

den bakker said:


> that is simply pure bollocks.


yeah, remember that time in the Pyrenees when LA's handlebars got caught on the spectator's bag (or something)? LA was in yellow then. He got up and won the stage.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

fornaca68 said:


> Stealing riders? No, Tailwind Sports (the company that manages the TRS team) offered the best 2009 Astana riders contracts and stability. Remember, Astana was a team that didn't pay wages on a timely basis last year. If you're a domestique like Kazakh like Dimitri Muravyev and you have a family and need to pay bills, etc., do you stick with a team that wasn't paying you or join a new team with new, credible sponsors and stable management?
> 
> Please, let's not distort facts here.


Maybe they shoulda stolen Daniel Navarro too.


----------



## philippec (Jun 16, 2002)

AJL said:


> Hmm, after the Schleck attack, Contador went back to riding wheels - maybe there is a ***** in his armor this year.


Well ... Contador chased down, what 4...5 attacks just before Schleck's? I wouldn't call that riding wheels! And then after Schleck and Sanchez went, Contador chased down Gesink's attack to keep the chase together.... that's some strong riding. Arguably, Andy was the one sucking wheels today. In any case, I think many people who are seeing today's ride by AC as a sign of weakness will be surprised in a week.... or not!

;-)


----------



## philippec (Jun 16, 2002)

kokothemonkey said:


> I might be full of it, but I think LA still has a chance to get third.


The line between optimism and delusion has rarely seemed so thin as here.....


----------



## Len J (Jan 28, 2004)

philippec said:


> The line between optimism and delusion has rarely seemed so thin as here.....


Well put........mark the third place rider when you are 10+ minutes down on him....LOL

Len


----------



## neilg1 (Sep 23, 2009)

There is no reason to believe Lance will ride for Levi based on past behaviour. He wouldn't ride for Alberto last year. He always left his team to suffer alone for the classics. No doubt that as much as I dislike him he's an amazing athlete, but the guy has always won by dint of his selfish competitive spirit, and that spirit doesn't go to the back of the pack to pick up bottles.


----------



## 3rensho (Aug 26, 2003)

*So well said.*



neilg1 said:


> There is no reason to believe Lance will ride for Levi based on past behaviour. He wouldn't ride for Alberto last year. He always left his team to suffer alone for the classics. No doubt that as much as I dislike him he's an amazing athlete, but the guy has always won by dint of his selfish competitive spirit, and that spirit doesn't go to the back of the pack to pick up bottles.



And excellent point. Our breakfast discussion this morning has been about Lance and our opinion of his willingness to support Levi. I'm still wondering if LA stays in the race. If it were me, I'd stay in France. There's a bunch of guys from the Federal BI that'd love to speak with Lance and his buddy JB. It's probably much nicer in France with air kisses and softball questions from reporters.


----------



## Rolando (Jan 13, 2005)

Sorry, but I don't want Lance riding support for anyone.

What I want to see is "FreeLance". That's right; Let him do whatever the hell he wants.

Also, no way do I see Lance quiting the race or giving up.....think about it. This is about Livestrong. It is about fighting and surviving.....Quiting is not an option. GO LANCE!


----------



## Haridic (Jun 9, 2008)

That would be awesome. If the peloton stops to consider him a GC threat and the team gives him license to do whatever he damn well pleases then the rest of the tour could be fantastic to watch! Would be much better if it were Vino instead of Lance that was given that privilege XD but even so...


----------



## Rolando (Jan 13, 2005)

FreeLance! Go for the polka dot jersey....How about the Lantern Rouge!!!!!!! Challenge for a sprint. Hang out at the back of the peloton all day and chilll.....Do whatever you want because you are The Bossssssss!


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

Rolando said:


> FreeLance! Go for the polka dot jersey....How about the Lantern Rouge!!!!!!! Challenge for a sprint. Hang out at the back of the peloton all day and chilll.....Do whatever you want because you are The Bossssssss!


the boss of road rash by now.


----------



## kokothemonkey (Jul 7, 2004)

Len J said:


> Well put........mark the third place rider when you are 10+ minutes down on him....LOL
> 
> Len


Look I know I am drinking the kool aid here and it's a big stretch, I'm just trying to make the point that it's not out of the question. It really is going to come down to how he feels and what the team goal is. Most of the guys placed 4-10 would lose major time to Lance (provided he feels ok) on all the mtn stages and the TT.


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

kokothemonkey said:


> Look I know I am drinking the kool aid here and it's a big stretch, I'm just trying to make the point that it's not out of the question. It really is going to come down to how he feels and what the team goal is. Most of the guys placed 4-10 would lose major time to Lance (provided he feels ok) on all the mtn stages and the TT.


I love July, one reads the most humorous stuff.


----------



## Brad the Bold (Jun 8, 2010)

Rolando said:


> FreeLance! Go for the polka dot jersey....How about the Lantern Rouge!!!!!!! Challenge for a sprint. Hang out at the back of the peloton all day and chilll.....Do whatever you want because you are The Bossssssss!


When life gives you lemons, make lemonade... 

Then find someone whose life has given them vodka! :devil: 

He is no threat to GC so I'd love to see Lance go in some crazy breakaway.


----------



## ultimobici (Jul 16, 2005)

Brad the Bold said:


> When life gives you lemons, make lemonade...
> 
> Then find someone whose life has given them vodka! :devil:
> 
> He is no threat to GC so I'd love to see Lance go in some crazy breakaway.


Nor was Periero in 2006. Difference was he was an unknown relative to LA, not to mention almost 30 mins down on GC.
LA is much much higher profile so won't be accorded such scant regard. Plus there isn't much affection for him, respect/fear but not affection. So a sentimental stage win exit may be beyond him.


----------



## harlond (May 30, 2005)

neilg1 said:


> There is no reason to believe Lance will ride for Levi based on past behaviour. He wouldn't ride for Alberto last year. He always left his team to suffer alone for the classics. No doubt that as much as I dislike him he's an amazing athlete, but the guy has always won by dint of his selfish competitive spirit, and that spirit doesn't go to the back of the pack to pick up bottles.


As I recall, Lance transported bottles for the team in 2003 when Victor Hugo Pena had the _maillot jaune_. Apart from last year, Lance has generally been a good teammate when he was not the leader (which was not often), and I expect him to be so now.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

I didn't think LA's odds were great at taking yellow, but a little bummed he lost out this way. I hope he at least completes it just to prove Lemond wrong. Too bad Lemond withdrew from his last TdF in case he forgot.  

Good tactics by The Astanas, but I was surprised that Contador didn't show a whole lot of aggression. Cadel's response to Scheck wasn't great, either.


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

not so fast. im not the biggest LA fan, but i will say not riding for conti last year was...understandable. they were both high up on GC. the real question is why wasnt conti in the split? to me, that was tha stage that let conti, and everyone, know how the team would be working.after that point, conti should have worked for LA, as LA was higher placed (i think. i cant quite recall if LA was far ahead of him) and both ewere GC threats. 

in lesser races he has worked for others. mostly on US soil, and as "training." 

while i think he should work for levi, it would be fun to see him go ape. tourmalet would be good. too bad he doesnt get a crack at ventoux this year. maybe even lead a few laps around paris, like he did at tour down under last year.



neilg1 said:


> There is no reason to believe Lance will ride for Levi based on past behaviour. He wouldn't ride for Alberto last year. He always left his team to suffer alone for the classics. No doubt that as much as I dislike him he's an amazing athlete, but the guy has always won by dint of his selfish competitive spirit, and that spirit doesn't go to the back of the pack to pick up bottles.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

Rolando said:


> Sorry, but I don't want Lance riding support for anyone.
> 
> What I want to see is "FreeLance". That's right; Let him do whatever the hell he wants.
> 
> Also, no way do I see Lance quiting the race or giving up.....think about it. *This is about Livestrong. It is about fighting and surviving.....Quiting is not an option*. GO LANCE!


Maybe you didn't watch the stage yesterday. he already quit.

LA gave up at 20K to go, with 4 minutes down, they stopped chasing and starter soft pedaling just to finish the stage.


----------



## Rolando (Jan 13, 2005)

Salsa_Lover said:


> Maybe you didn't watch the stage yesterday. he already quit.
> 
> LA gave up at 20K to go, with 4 minutes down, they stopped chasing and starter soft pedaling just to finish the stage.


I did indeed watch the stage yesterday. Did you? LA finished as well as he could considering the crashes and the bonk.

Here's Horner's description ".....After Lance crashed I thought he was gonna come back on,” Horner told VeloNews, “but you can’t just recover from a crash like that at 60 or 70 K an hour … and then have to do a huge effort for 5Ks just to get back on right at the bottom of the (Ramaz) climb. I mean, he already was maxed out before he hit the bottom of the climb, and somewhere along the climb he bonked. I stayed with him, Jani stayed with him, and at the top of the second to last climb, the little one, he crashed again. Jani stayed with him, I kept going, and I just went as hard as I could from the bottom to the top.”

Lance finished 61st out of 186 riders.....


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Rolando said:


> I did indeed watch the stage yesterday. Did you? LA finished as well as he could considering the crashes and the bonk.
> 
> Here's Horner's description ".....After Lance crashed I thought he was gonna come back on,” Horner told VeloNews, “but you can’t just recover from a crash like that at 60 or 70 K an hour … and then have to do a huge effort for 5Ks just to get back on right at the bottom of the (Ramaz) climb. I mean, he already was maxed out before he hit the bottom of the climb, and somewhere along the climb he bonked. I stayed with him, Jani stayed with him, and at the top of the second to last climb, the little one, he crashed again. Jani stayed with him, I kept going, and I just went as hard as I could from the bottom to the top.”
> 
> Lance finished 61st out of 186 riders.....


Agreed. Obviously not a steller performance, but I applaud him for finishing and still trying. You can't just give up and continue to climb to a finish like that after that much time in the saddle (when it's not broken off the bike).


----------



## Len J (Jan 28, 2004)

kokothemonkey said:


> Look I know I am drinking the kool aid here and it's a big stretch, I'm just trying to make the point that it's not out of the question. It really is going to come down to how he feels and what the team goal is. *Most of the guys placed 4-10 would lose major time to Lance (provided he feels ok) on all the mtn stages and the TT*.


Sorry, but I think your koolaid is laced with something.

I've highlighted the crazy comment. He is between 10 & 12 minutes down from teh 4th thru 10th person in the standings.......and he hasn't shown yet that he can climb with the leaders let alone put time into them.

Just for the sake of argument, let's say he takes a flier somewhere and gains 2 minutes in a stage win (which is hugh and highly unlikely he would get that much time BTW). in the ITT, he would need to get 10 minutes on the 4th place rider......

Unless there is a major wreck that takes out a few of the top 10 riders, I think your scenario is a less than 1% probability event.

Len


----------



## Rolando (Jan 13, 2005)

spade2you said:


> Agreed. Obviously not a steller performance, but I applaud him for finishing and still trying. You can't just give up and continue to climb to a finish like that after that much time in the saddle (when it's not broken off the bike).


Yep. Definitely not "soft pedaling"....finished right behind the yellow jersey holder.


----------



## Haridic (Jun 9, 2008)

I wasnt surprised, Conti didnt want to take yellow, he was happy with the amount of time between him and everyone else. I'm looking for a more aggressive conti later on where there is less time + stages to make the time back on him


----------



## ultimobici (Jul 16, 2005)

Rolando said:


> I did indeed watch the stage yesterday. Did you? LA finished as well as he could considering the crashes and the bonk.


Crashes? He only crashed once. He took a 5 yard detour over a grass verge to get around the crash that Cadel Evans went down in. He was also held up by an Euskatel rider crashing in front of him, unclipped and stood looking lost for a moment or two. His one crash that actually was a crash looked like it was down to inattention or possibly fatigue. Maybe it was the beginnings of the bonk that sealed his fate once he managed to get back on at the bottom of the climb?



> Lance finished 61st out of 186 riders.....


75 to 186 were 20 minutes plus down and really count as the bus.


----------



## AJL (Jul 9, 2009)

philippec said:


> Well ... Contador chased down, what 4...5 attacks just before Schleck's? I wouldn't call that riding wheels! And then after Schleck and Sanchez went, Contador chased down Gesink's attack to keep the chase together.... that's some strong riding. Arguably, Andy was the one sucking wheels today. In any case, I think many people who are seeing today's ride by AC as a sign of weakness will be surprised in a week.... or not!
> 
> ;-)



I hadn't noticed that Conty covered another by Gesink. The ***** is that Conty still has trouble being disciplined WRT which attacks he needs to cover and those that he doesn't. If he keeps this up, the other GC riders will be able to wear him down and gain time.

So the weakness isn't so much physical as psychological. We'll just have to wait and see how this unfolds.


----------

